# Show us your whites....



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I want to see your whites...

I love the crispness of the color..

Please show them to us all.

I will post pics later as I am setting this one and the peach posting up. You guys start and I will follow up later on.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

White? a few bits. Dolls nappies.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Here are just three. I have way more but I didn't want to be greedy and take all the space!

Thanks for looking and have a beautiful day!

JanetLee


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Great posts !!'


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Here are my cupcake hats, again.


----------



## Shibbli (Jun 22, 2013)

This was a fun post! Unfortunately, I knit so slow that by the time I get it finished I would have to post it under " show me your 'grimy'!" Great work ladies!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Shibbli said:


> This was a fun post! Unfortunately, I knit so slow that by the time I get it finished I would have to post it under " show me your 'grimy'!" Great work ladies!!


LOL!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's a hat for my grandson due in Sept.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Very few whites...some in the beige and rose line but not white.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Hearts Baby blanket.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Summer Tank. (Pattern info is here.)


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Belle Ruffle Gloves (pattern info).


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Scarves to match the gloves (info).


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful whites KPers. Love those little nappies.
Here is my snowman that I knit last year. He had a very jolly Christmas and can't wait for this years festivities


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just a few items....done at least two years ago.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

A bit of white I hope that this counts!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cup cake tea cosy.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

My whites


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Suewynn your work is lovely. Saw your posts in the blacks as well.....amazing. Your crochet afghan was stunning. Love your toys...so cute.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

Grammax8 said:


> Suewynn your work is lovely. Saw your posts in the blacks as well.....amazing. Your crochet afghan was stunning. Love your toys...so cute.


Thanks, I hadn't posted any pics for months, but thought I would in the 'Show us' colour series, I always love to see others makes too.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

My whites ;-) ;-)


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Some whites.
I have never used the dishcloth as I suspect the red would run.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

nittineedles I love your christening gown :thumbup:

I found a couple more whites.....


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Some beauties there.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Some whites.
> I have never used the dishcloth as I suspect the red would run.


Love the dishcloth !!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I am in awe of all the beautiful and exquisite work that is being posted.
So much talent on this site.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow...so much amazing work. Absolutely stunning projects. So glad gagesmom started these threads...lots of fantastic work being shown.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Afghan and pillow


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I want to see your whites...
> 
> I love the crispness of the color..
> 
> ...


One of my whites.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonderful whites, wonderful talent.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Shibbli said:


> This was a fun post! Unfortunately, I knit so slow that by the time I get it finished I would have to post it under " show me your 'grimy'!" Great work ladies!!


I'm so with you!


----------



## dheida (Oct 8, 2011)

Would you share where you found the warm weather top pattern? It's just what I've been looking for!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i seldom use white unless it is mixed with another color or a varigated (please don;t comment on my spelling, i already know it is terrible)! yarn...to me white is a little to stark and get dirty to easily..


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

A couple more :-D :-D


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Run4fitness these are great AG clothes, I really like seeing everyone's work, thanks for starting this thread. I don't know how to put a picture up on here. I put them up when I start a new topic, but couldn't figure out how to add them to an existing page.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

As requested...These are the sources of the two tops.

Lacy Summer Tank-Janelle Masters for Dancing Ewe Yarns

Warm Weather Top:
Knit eyelet Rib Pattern found on Ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-eyelet-rib-shell


----------



## jfrancorn (Jun 11, 2011)

Nancianne, I love your summer tops. Is there any pattern information?


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

Great work, all of you ladies! I don't have anything in white.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Some of my items knit for bazaar


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Nanciann,
Both of your tops are terrific, such perfectly simple designs. And so nicely made. 
I especially like the Lacy Summer Top. Is the pattern for that available? Thank you.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I know, I know. . . always with the same style afghan!


----------



## busycrafter (Jan 13, 2013)

made several of these


----------



## Nanpem (Mar 21, 2013)

How do I post a picture in this thread? When I try; I end up in another thread.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! beautiful! love the shawl pattern


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Nanpem said:


> How do I post a picture in this thread? When I try; I end up in another thread.


If you click on "reply" a white box appears for you to write your comment and then underneath is a section of 3 lines where you click on to add your file 
Once you have added your photos do not press preview as your photos will be deleted. Just hit send


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Love the nappies!! (diapers over here). Is that your own pattern or is it something you can share? My granddaughter would love some for her doll.
You're Christening dress is looking beautiful! Will you be offering your pattern when you're done? Great work!


Chrissy said:


> White? a few bits. Dolls nappies.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Didn't think I had any white, but found these. Forgot I made them! LOL Would you believe no bears???


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cute tie bib


----------



## Nanpem (Mar 21, 2013)

missmolly said:


> If you click on "reply" a white box appears for you to write your comment and then underneath is a section of 3 lines where you click on to add your file
> Once you have added your photos do not press preview as your photos will be deleted. Just hit send


Thank you for your help. It worked! I was going to the bottom of the thread, and there were no boxes for attaching the photos.


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

angelaine said:


> Hearts Baby blanket.


Will you share the pattern for the Hearts Blanket? It's beautiful. Thanks in advance.
Stelli


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

So many beautiful things posted by all of you! I would be here too long to tell all of you individually how lovely your work is; I've enjoyed looking at ALL of your photos!!!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful work with whites!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Not much white, but I am working on some things


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Here are a few of my whites


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for telling us how to post a picture on an exiting thread.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> Here are a few of my whites


Gorgeous work. Absolutely love the Afghans.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

You have all done such beautiful work


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I want to see your whites...
> 
> I love the crispness of the color..
> 
> ...


Beautiful work. I love the little bib with the necktie. Is the pattern available? Have a new wee great grandson arriving any day.


----------



## Nanpem (Mar 21, 2013)

Pattern from "The Juicy Book" lacey yoke cardi


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

MzBarnz that is such a cute pic of your puppy's. How did you ever get them to pose like that with their little bear friend? So cute!!


----------



## shabychic (Feb 8, 2013)

I absolutely luv both of your tops so nicely knitted looks like something in a high-end store


----------



## patsisler (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful! What pattern did you use for the white AG Doll dress. It is adorable!

k.o.s.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Another group of beautiful items!!!!


----------



## dheida (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW...How beautiful the colour of white can be. Such work of arts done by all talented people. Love them all..Happy Crafting....Davena


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Could you tell me where the pattern for the cabled sweater might be available? Beautiful work.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I would love to find the necktie bib pattern too. I looked in quite a few places and can't find it. Thanks


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

So much beautiful knitting. I'll try to add my final Shetland baby shawl


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> Some of my items knit for bazaar


LOVE those tea cosies. Even though I rarely drink tea, I collect tea pots.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

missmolly said:


> If you click on "reply" a white box appears for you to write your comment and then underneath is a section of 3 lines where you click on to add your file
> Once you have added your photos do not press preview as your photos will be deleted. Just hit send


Thank you for your patience & clear instructions


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Here are a few of my whites


Love the kitty afghan and the bear one. Both delightful.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

suewynn said:


> My whites


Does your bear know he has a cousin in Ontario?


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Those are adorable


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Here are a few whites.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

WOW, how beautiful all of them are!


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

My whites...


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Grandma G. said:


> So much beautiful knitting. I'll try to add my final Shetland baby shawl


Your shawl is beautifully done. I'll bet you can knit them in your sleep, after 50. I designed a Christening gown to match it. I call it Ribbons and Lace.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> Your shawl is beautifully done. I'll bet you can knit them in your sleep, after 50. I designed a Christening gown to match it. I call it Ribbons and Lace.


Love the christening gown, it's quite exquisite and I'm sure will become a much loved heirloom.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Some of my whites


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

Grandma G. said:


> Does your bear know he has a cousin in Ontario?


Very cute :thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

yona said:


> Some of my whites


All beautiful but my favourites are the little dress and the cuddly looking jacket.


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

My white top.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

SallyB said:


> My white top.


What a beautiful top. Would look so good topping everything from casual to dressy.. Lovely work.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

SallyB said:


> My white top.


Gorgeous top SallyB. Love all the detail. Clever you.


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

mungie32 said:


> What a beautiful top. Would look so good topping everything from casual to dressy.. Lovely work.


Thank you.


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Gorgeous top SallyB. Love all the detail. Clever you.


Thank you.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> Your shawl is beautifully done. I'll bet you can knit them in your sleep, after 50. I designed a Christening gown to match it. I call it Ribbons and Lace.


Too bad I've given away all the shawls or you could have had it to match that lovely Christening robe. Most of mine went to family but the last one went to an auction for "Grandmothers in Africa"


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Baby hat with bunny ears. I did this for my niece's baby who is due this month (July). Her hubby had one as a baby. They loved it. :-D


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I want to see your whites...
> 
> I love the crispness of the color..
> 
> ...


This has been one of the most interesting subjects, thank you for suggesting it. Always inspiring to see such beautiful work


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

missmolly said:


> My whites ;-) ;-)


The cute hen & chick makes me wish I liked tea!


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful, awesome work, such talented folks!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Grandma G. said:


> Too bad I've given away all the shawls or you could have had it to match that lovely Christening robe. Most of mine went to family but the last one went to an auction for "Grandmothers in Africa"


I have that shawl pattern too. It's in an old Monarch pattern book with teeny tiny print. I typed it up so it would be readable. Then I modernized the terminology, abbreviations and needle sizes and sell the updated shawl pattern, Shetland Lace Shawl, in my etsy shop along with my Ribbons and Lace pattern. I too have knit that shawl many times; my 3 kids, my 8 grandchildren, numerous friends' babies and sales from craft fairs. Too many to count, although, I know it's not as many as 50.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

suewynn said:


> My whites


The crocheted sweater - is that adult or child? If adult, could I have the name and source of the pattern? Thank you.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

So many whites to choose from so I settled on these


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The baby boy bib with the necktie is free from Ravelry. Type in Manly Bib and search. Very quick knit, easy to read and follow, plus you can make up a few in an afternoon or while watching a movie.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

What a wonderful group of whites. Fantastic and thank you for joining me in all these colorful posts.


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Some of my whites....so many to choose from


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Nanna B said:


> Some of my whites....so many to choose from


I LOVE your toys Nanna......especially your lamb! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you Miss Molly. The lamb was the last thing I completed and I really like him. My WIP's at the moment are baby clothes, shawl and cot blanket for great niece who is expecting in October. Don't think they will come up to your standars though


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Nanna B said:


> Thank you Miss Molly. The lamb was the last thing I completed and I really like him. My WIP's at the moment are baby clothes, shawl and cot blanket for great niece who is expecting in October. Don't think they will come up to your standars though


Your work is beautiful ~ I look forward to seeing your baby clothes and shawls ( you probably guessed that's what I love to knit too lol) ;-)


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Wonderful.


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

missmolly said:


> Your work is beautiful ~ I look forward to seeing your baby clothes and shawls ( you probably guessed that's what I love to knit too lol) ;-)


I can see that you like reborns and there is a lovely page on FB called Di's Designs. Got a reborn off ebay but haven't had time to try out any of the patterns yet....one of these days. :lol:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Nanna B said:


> I can see that you like reborns and there is a lovely page on FB called Di's Designs. Got a reborn off ebay but haven't had time to try out any of the patterns yet....one of these days. :lol:


I've bought a few of Di's beautiful patterns but haven't had a chance to knit them yet! ;-) 
Same old story.....too many patterns and not enough time :lol:
Look forward to seeing your reborn make her debut ;-) :-D


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Just love the chicks. Is there a pattern source please?


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Nanna B said:


> Some of my whites....so many to choose from


great toys nanna


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

missmolly said:


> nittineedles I love your christening gown :thumbup:
> 
> I found a couple more whites.....


Wow that christening dress is lovely


----------



## Nanpem (Mar 21, 2013)

maybebabydesigns said:


> So many whites to choose from so I settled on these


Beautiful work! Love everything you made!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

My white....


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Naneast said:


> My white....


Oh these are beautiful. I love the bag in the middle picture.

So neatly made.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> Oh these are beautiful. I love the bag in the middle picture.
> 
> So neatly made.


Thank you!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

All very nice work.


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

maybebabydesigns said:


> So many whites to choose from so I settled on these


Beautiful work. Love the shrug :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

More wonderful whites, thank you all for sharing. Can't wait to see more. :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Another three :-D


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Another three :-D


I love all your knitting pics.


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Grandma G. said:


> I love all your knitting pics.


Thank you so much :-D


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

missmolly said:


> Another three :-D


Terrific work, wouldn't expect anything less :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It's white. Kind of.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> It's white. Kind of.


Some little person is going to love this.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have made several in different yarns. Going to make matching booties and mitts. Think I will donate to the maternity ward where my son was born.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another one that is kinda white.


----------



## Shlamassl (Jun 23, 2013)

The first white in many years... Hope the pics works, fingers crossed!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Daggy it is so sweet. Glad you posted. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Gorgeous! I am loving the layette set. Is there a free pattern, looking for one to knit up for a friend who is expecting her first grandchild this october.


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Love it! Is there a free pattern to share.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Kajapi said:


> Here are my cupcake hats, again.


Where did you get your pattern? They are so adorable.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A few more whites....


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> A few more whites....


Love all your different shapes. Are there patterns for these? I've made a lips one and I've seen a leaf, pineapple and apple shape but none like what you have made.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The fishie dishie's I made up last summer just fooling around with needles and string. 

Baby star is on Ravelry by Dione Reed( I believe that is her last name)

Dishcloth with eyelets I will have to see if I can dig out that pattern.


Bordered heart shaped dishcloth by Vintage on Ravelry.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> The fishie dishie's I made up last summer just fooling around with needles and string.
> 
> Baby star is on Ravelry by Dione Reed( I believe that is her last name)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, will have a look on Ravelry.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

You will be happy with the ones on Ravelry. Very easy, and quick to knit up. I made 3 more this evening watching a movie. :thumbup:


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Just a few of my whites...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

wkyangel said:


> Just a few of my whites...


They are all beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> You will be happy with the ones on Ravelry. Very easy, and quick to knit up. I made 3 more this evening watching a movie. :thumbup:


Yes, I love making them too, and there's so many to choose from.
I found the patterns of the star and heart also the eyelet diagnol is from favecrafts, simple dishcloths. 
Thanks again.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

No problem and Happy Knitting :thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

wkyangel said:


> Just a few of my whites...


Lovely shawls.
I adore the third one.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank all of you so much for continuing to post and continuing to look :thumbup:


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

This was fun. :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

More whites..


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made Amyknits Ugg boot toppers pattern, was really quick and easy to make. Have to make up the second one for this pair and I am going to make more in different colors. Christmas presents :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Adorable boot toppers! Nice job!!


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

Crocheted set.
Sorry no pattern.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My latest whites....


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful work....especially the little dress....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made this tonight


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

These posts are just wonderful!

Here are my duckie and cow to add to these beautiful whites...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Awwww they are so cute. :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Original post: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227073-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

What a great post. Enjoyed looking at some of the beautiful photos of all your wonderful knitting. I just had to go find some photos of my whites and off-whites.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> LOL!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WOW! what a wonderful variety of white's thanks for opening this thread Gages mom ! here are a couple lof whites from me.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Shirley I am so happy that you posted. looking good :thumbup:


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Whites? Yup!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

here's another


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A few things


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fantastic knits everyone


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Each and every one of these are beautiful. What alot of talent!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful work.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> Didn't think I had any white, but found these. Forgot I made them! LOL Would you believe no bears???


Well Donna, I had to do the Bears then. Can I just add that the photos of everyone's work just go to prove what an amazing lot of knitters and crocheters are on this site. Beautiful work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just realized that I don't think I've done anything in white...I have a baby afghan in cream and will post that as soon as it's done..just have to get the border sewn on. Love all the work that's been shared---so much talent on this site.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lots and lots of beautiful things thank you all for posting your pictures .I really enjoyed seeing them and may I say what a talented bunch you all are


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Simple Panda Hat by Shayna Bright on Ravelry.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This is Gypsycream's Huggable bear. I used Moda Vera Jazz. It is for my granddaughter Taylen.&#128158;


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gorgeous items! Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Some more Gypsycream Huggable bears. &#128158;


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

A few of my whites.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

A few of my whites.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have to admit I love simple white knits. So beautiful. I am so thrilled that this thread is still going and people are still posting the beautiful projects they make. Every time I get a notification that someone has posted I get the biggest smile. Thank you to all of you. :thumbup: keep posting.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Meadow sweet summer dress by Marianna Mel


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I made this Winter Wonderland Scarf designed by TLL (Toni). I knitted it in Cashmere on 4mm needles for my GD Keira-Lee's birthday. &#128158;


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> Cup cake tea cosy.


Hi, can you give pattern info.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice blanket white .


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Kitty hat for an order


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

A couple more of my whites.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Kitty hat for an order


I love it!!!💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kmangal16 said:


> A couple more of my whites.


Gorgeous. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kmangal16 said:


> A few of my whites.


Beautiful work. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Meadow sweet summer dress by Marianna Mel


Beautiful little dress. 💞 Ros


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

So many beautiful items!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I wanted to make Marianna Mel's All in one top down size 4-6 years and try adding a few charts from Dee O'Keefe's beautiful Liz Stole. I knitted it in Patons Big Baby 8ply on 4mm needles. &#128158;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Baby boy baseball hat. Just finished the red stitching today.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Knit and braided headband


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful , pattern please for the AGD, especially the white cartigan


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made these 2 little hats tonight&#9786;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Baby boy baseball hat. Just finished the red stitching today.


I love it!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Knit and braided headband


Gorgeous, my grandaughter wants a few of these. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Made these 2 little hats tonight☺


Both are gorgeous. 💞


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you.&#128522;


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

ohsusana said:


> Cup cake tea cosy.


I love this! Will look for a similar pattern. It will look cute with my knitted donuts and cupcakes.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another 2 done tonight


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did these tonight


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Another 2 done tonight


Lovely hats. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Did these tonight


More lovely hats. 💞


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Done this afternoon


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Done this afternoon


Lovely hat. 💞


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Preemie


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I want to see your whites...
> 
> I love the crispness of the color..
> 
> ...


Fingerless mitts


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Barbie dresses


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for continuing to post your whites. I am so pleased when this thread appears in my watched topics. Please keep posting so everyone can enjoy the beautiful projects you have made.&#9786;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished. Plain bridal gown
Lynne Sears. I have Barbiebasics


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Does cream count as white?


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

These mine


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Valentine dress 
Lynne Sears Barbiebasics


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another newborn hat for donation. &#9786;


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

I've been working on my first sweater since September 9th, 2015, in a class at Newbury Yarns at 2 Milk Street in downtown crossing in Boston, Massachusetts.. It takes me 22-24 minutes to do a row of the cardigan, as I am doing the stockingnet stitch with circular needles going back and forth. One thing I am doing correctly is that I have enough cable to try the cardigan on once in a while!!!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

For Mom's birthday next week.  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-396486-1.html


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

You have all done beautiful work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Another little dress and footwear. ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

RosD ❤❤❤


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> RosD ❤❤❤


Thank you so much gagesmom. ???? Ros


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

JAY baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size. Chose to do short sleeves. Matching hat on the needles right now


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hat completed


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished tonight.
Max baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made booties to match today ☺


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

missmolly said:


> My whites ;-) ;-)


Beautiful, beautiful and even more beautiful...

Love the shawl especially, but all gorgeous..


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

.........
Really do you have to ask.......

oops sock not turned down....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Melika lacy baby vest top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. fits up to 6 months.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Started and finished today while watching a movie ☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made these cute little guys today. ⛄ ⛄


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

One of my favourites.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

Started this the other night.. For new baby grand daughter.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-and-textured-baby-boleros


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

More beautiful knits. Thanks everyone for continuing to post your work. I enjoy looking through all the new items when ever I am on kp. 

Just finished sewing this up.
Nina baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished hat to match the sweater. 
Nina baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I love white's my pic's take forever to load


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My friend is picking these up tonight.
These frosty little fellas are so cute and a snap to make.⛄⛄⛄


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This is the Oak Leaf Shawl I knitted recently. ????


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

This is a gorgeous shawl, RosD. You knit beautiful things.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KJKnitCro said:


> This is a gorgeous shawl, RosD. You knit beautiful things.


Thank you so much. ???? Ros


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Your suit with the tye is very cute and I love your hat with sprinkles.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

RosD said:


> This is the Oak Leaf Shawl I knitted recently. ????


Lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

chickkie said:


> Lovely!


Thank you chickkie. ????


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!! Great work.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

This is completely jaw-dropping gorgeous!


----------



## anaswet (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## anaswet (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## anaswet (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## anaswet (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## anaswet (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This is Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby Designs. I love knitting this pattern and am currently knitting 2 of them for expected twins and then another one for my niece. I didn’t block it. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Its beautiful , Ive got that pattern Its going to be my next long term project when I finish the baby blanket im doing now ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Its beautiful , Ive got that pattern Its going to be my next long term project when I finish the baby blanket im doing now ????


Thank you Sonja. I think you will really enjoy knitting it. I used 4.50mm needles for this one even though the pattern says 5mm and it's still goes edge to edge on my queen size bed. I'm looking forward to seeing your beautiful shawl when finished. ???? Ros


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Superb! Fantastic work as always. :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

:sm24:


----------



## EdenC93 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## LillyR06 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

First of many


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

well done


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

For fun


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another one


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A friends 8 yr old daughter received this from me ❤????


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

You’re on a roll!!


----------

